
Ask HN: Huge database of music/music data? - fratlas
Hey, is there anywhere I can download (preferably torrent) a <i>huge</i> (100&#x27;s of GBs) of all known music? Downloading it&#x27;s metadata is also preferable but not necessary. I&#x27;m assuming this is legal as long as my intentions are educational (they are).
======
r721
I think you might be interested in this:

[http://arstechnica.com/business/2011/03/million-song-
dataset...](http://arstechnica.com/business/2011/03/million-song-dataset-take-
it-its-free/)

~~~
fratlas
Ah, this will do nicely :)

------
shams93
Archive.org is the legal way to download tons of music but you'd need to
spider it with a script as far as I know its not all one torrent.

------
Raed667
Not a torrent, but this has a nice API :
[http://pleer.com/](http://pleer.com/)

